# Italian names or names which mean red?



## KKS

Does any one know any nice italian (or places in italy) girls name? 

or any girls names which mean red, I can only think of Ruby and scarlett. 

Thanks.


----------



## toptrump

https://en.comuni-italiani.it/


----------



## KKS

Oh great! Thanks.I will be having a great time with this!


----------



## fantastica

Know a girl called Sienna! Kinda pretty...pretty place too! Actually know quite a lot of Italian girls (was doing it at uni!) but the names weren't really that obviously italian *if that makes sense!)

THe red one is tricky, if you have a look online there might be some suggesions!


----------



## fantastica

Oooooo no hang on! 

Rossa = Italian for red :)
or Rosa for pink??


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Gianna... Francesca... Giovanna... Chiara... Bella

There's also: Maria, Antonella, Anna, Bianka, Carmella, Eva, Gemma, Lia, Lucia, Daniella, Michelina, Valentina (my cousin's name is Valena)

My son's daycare teacher is named Vienna (so pretty!)


----------



## KKS

Thanks, I love Rossa & Valentina . Chiara is gorgeous but we already have a piara in the family.


----------



## pixydust

Valencia? and Garnet is another name of a red gemstone :)


----------



## toseland13

erm i found these for Red:

Rouge -French
Rosso in Italian.
Rood in Dutch.
Kokino in Modern Greek.
Adom in Hebrew


----------



## Christine33

What about Rosetta for a girl? i love that name and would love to use it for a girl!


----------



## KKS

Oh Rosetta is really pretty! ahh too many pretty names, i thought being specific would be a bit harder.


----------



## Louise N

Rosella is another one popular in Italy.


----------



## MUMOF5

I love Sophia as an Italian name, and a name that means red or crimson is my daughters name - Shani (pronounced Shay nee) :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Lisalovesbean

My little girl is called Romy which is italian for Rose

Claret is also a shade of red, but also a fine wine!

Also red....

Venetia
Carmine
Crimson
Sangria


----------



## angie79

my grandma was called florence - the first or second name i will be giving my child if its a girl - when it happens


----------



## vinnypeanut

My name is Lucia (Lu-chee-a)

My niece is called Sienna Gianna which i think is beautiful.
And im sure Sienna is like a burnt orangey red colour xx


----------

